
Vim Recipes - telemachos
http://vim.runpaint.org/
======
idoh
This is pretty nice! My wish for these types of things - can you just put out
a big list key combos to browse through? I know the basic concepts of vim but
I just want to see how the commands can be strung together. Something like:

\- ggVG: highlight the whole file

\- jj: escape (this is in my .vimrc, not standard)

\- xp: swap letters

\- vab: highlight an s-exp (inluding the parens)

\- gt: go to the next tab to the right

\- gT: go to the next tab to the left

\- :tabnew: open a new tab (you can also add a file after that)

\- daw: delete a word

\- das: deletes the sentence under the cursor

\- dap: deletes the paragraph under the cursor

\- vas: selects the sentence under the cursor

\- ci(: deletes the inner content of a parens, puts you in insert mode

\- q[key][whatever]q: records a macro

\- @[key]: plays back the macro

\- ZZ: save and close the current window

~~~
bmj
Before I made a brief foray in the land emacs, I used tabs in VIM rather than
leveraging the buffer system (I came from a Windows world, so I was used to
tabs in other editors). Then emacs opened my eyes to magic of buffers, and
when I returned to VIM (for various reasons), I found buffers to be better
than tabs, especially once I first learned the commands, and then updated my
.vimrc with a few useful shortcuts, particularly for split views.

~~~
planckscnst
Please tell me the difference. All I see is that it's more difficult to switch
when using buffers instead of tabs (have to press :, have to add ! if it's not
saved).

~~~
burgerbrain
There are multiple plugins to cosmetically improve interaction with buffers,
my favourite is minibufexplorer. Using tabs like you might in other editors is
fine for a beginner, but once you begin to learn and use more advanced vim
features you'll very quickly realize they don't scale.

Also, you should _always_ make sure 'set hidden' is in your '~/.vimrc'. It's a
crime that it's not default in my opinion. Takes care of the dumb _"have to
add ! if it's not saved)."_ thing.

~~~
moe
Two words: FuzzyFinder.

Bind it to a key and switching between buffers (or on-disk files that are not
even loaded) becomes as simple as typing a few letters of the filename.

No more scanning of abbreviated tab-labels, no more trial and error cycling
through buffers. Highly recommended.

------
pasbesoin
I just ran across the following, today:

Vim offers strong file encryption with Blowfish

<http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/security/?p=4870>

Haven't looked into it much, yet. On a Windows machine, today, where I did
notice that it seems to bork tab-based autocompletion when specifying a
filename while saving (^I doesn't trigger autocompletion).

EDIT: Credit due to:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/ey0ma/vim_offers_strong...](http://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/ey0ma/vim_offers_strong_file_encryption_with_blowfish/)

~~~
telemachos
Blowfish encryption (and persistent undo) came in 7.3:

[https://groups.google.com/group/vim_announce/browse_thread/t...](https://groups.google.com/group/vim_announce/browse_thread/thread/66c02efd1523554b)

------
draebek
In case anyone else was wondering, the PDF appears to have been generated from
HTML using "Prince" <http://www.princexml.com/>.

------
mixman
I tried journeying into Vim, but failed, sticking to Netbeans for mainly
python-development.

Highlights that made me uneasy:

\- Often I'd find myself with an accidentally closed gvim, having to open up
working projects all over again.

\- Overview of source changes with more control: Changes in n files pops up n
vimdiff windows.

